
WeWork Seeks $4bn Lifeline - sna1l
https://markets.businessinsider.com/news/stocks/wework-seeks-4-billion-lifeline-softbank-jpmorgan-ipo-flop-2019-10-1028582505
======
rumanator
It boggles the mind how a company asks for a $4bn investment and describes it
as a lifeline.

The defence budget of some NATO countries is less than that.

------
mdorazio
I certainly hope the lifeline comes with a hell of a lot more penalties for
WeWork than just a lower valuation. At this point they need to be forced into
an actually sustainable business model and Neumann needs to be completely
kicked out this time.

------
ahi
> "They also intend to sell ancillary businesses that provide marketing,
> networking, and office-cleaning services"

Those ancillary businesses' main (only?) client is WeWork. I don't expect them
to get top dollar.

